# 2006 Cervelo soloist



## jeff10f3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Has anyone put on a compact crank on a 2006 soloist frame? heard the 2006 and earlier frames are not compatible.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

jeff10f3 said:


> Has anyone put on a compact crank on a 2006 soloist frame? heard the 2006 and earlier frames are not compatible.


I seem to remember hearing something about that, but I'm not sure. I think the derailleur hanger is too high. If nobody here knows for sure, go over to the Cervelo website forum and ask there.


----------



## ubi (Nov 9, 2009)

My black anodized soloist with the 6650 compact crank. Hope this helps


----------

